
Parse Migrate - adambutler
http://parse-migrate.rusic.com/
======
tensiuyan
Keeping an eye on parse-hosting.com they have the most details about their
plans and pricing so far. Do you have some more information? The landing is
not informative at all. Would be interested to know what are you doing to
offer.

------
dcorking2
Sad that Facebook pulled the plug on this. They owned it for so long it is
hard to imagine that it was an acquihire. Good luck to the Parse team. I am
sure Adam and people like him can help users migrate away smoothly.

------
seventy6
We almost used Parse on a huge project recently. My thoughts go out to anyone
who needs to consider migrating. This service looks like a good solution.

